# Tabellen kopieren ...



## fhr (12. Februar 2004)

HI!

ich habe folgendes Problem...
ich möchte Tabelle A komplett in Tabelle B kopieren....

mir  ist klar das ich über:

INSERT INTO Tabelle B SELECT Spalte x, Spalte xy FROM Tabelle A

die Tabelle kopieren könnte.

Das Problem ist nur das die Tabelle schon ziemlich umfangreich ist und ich, da ich ein ziemlich fauler Mensch bin,  ;-)  nicht alle Spaltennamen abtippen will...   

und die Spalten müsste ich ja dann noch in Tabelle B alle vorher anlegen oder 

Gibt es nicht eine Lösung die mir die Spalten *dynamisch*  anlegt?
das ich nur noch schreiben muss:

INSERT INTO Tabelle B SELECT * FROM Tabelle A

Dann sollten alle Spalten in Tabelle B angelegt werden und die kompletten Daten eingefügt werden....      

ist das möglich 

danke!


----------



## Backdraft (12. Februar 2004)

Schau Dir mal nen bißchen genauer die Doku an.

Du kannst Dir die Tabellennamen, Spaltennamen, im Endeffekt alles was Du brauchst ausgeben lassen.

Wenn das natürlich nur einmal im Jahr vorkommt, das Du die Tabelle kopieren willst, würde ich das ganze über phpMyAdmin lösen.


----------



## fhr (12. Februar 2004)

ok! mein fehler.

hab vergessen dazu zu schreiben das das ganze ne Acces Tabelle ist und die Anwendung in C++ gebastelt wird....     Datenverbindung über ODBC....

hab halt nach dem entsprechenden SQL Befehl gesucht.....

p.s.: die Tabelle wird öfters kopiert....


----------

